# Specks in surf already??



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Spoke to a guy that fished long rods out of 
Surfside this weekend with some live bait hoping for reds 
or drum and said he caught 4 good sized keeper trout.

Is this normal now or is this early because of the warm winter??

I usually don't start until May for trout in the surf but maybe a little earlier this year..


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

With all these crazy weather patterns nothing would surprise me at this point. With that being said I've never seen specs in the surf in March. Crazy I tell you! Silly even..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Shhhhh


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Shhhhh


:wink:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The water is cold and the bites are usually not as many, but,...good size are the key words.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I had one of my best surf spec fishing trips in March long time ago, late 80's or early 90's. Mild winter, water temp above 70, and loads of big trout on topwaters. It does happen occasionally.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Could be out there. Surf temp on one site reports 72 degrees today. That's pretty warm for March.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I'll be out there soon enough. Can't wait!!!


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Trout are in the surf more than we realize. I was fishing with one of my old school buddies recently and we were sharing some fish stories. He said in the coldest months of the year he heads down south and catches 28"+ trout. He thinks it has something to do with the warm water from Mexico.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> I'll be out there soon enough. Can't wait!!!


Me too


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Yesterday the water was green to shore! They're there but near structure.


----------

